# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  1

## Skeeter

t

----------


## Grey

Oh, wow.  Sounds like those cocktails post-check in were very much needed.  How was the Four Seasons?

----------


## BBT

It's always nice to know that USAir is able to keep their consistently rude service.

----------


## Grey

Skeeter, did US Air ever respond to your second e-mail?

----------


## Dennis

Skeets,

I wouldn't send you a dime.

You've made it crystal clear that you never intend to fly USAir again. 

Why should they bother?

Sometimes, companies accept that certain people aren't worth a voucher.

----------


## Skeeter

That's actually a good point.
If they were going to make an offer, the time to do it was after the first complaint.  After the response confirmed my impression, why bother?

----------


## Dennis

I hade the same thing hapen to me after a bad experience at Naha. I complained and indicated that I would never eat there again.

The owner, in her email, mentioned that she normally would invite me back for a make-up dinner on the house but that I had already made my position clear.

Whoops!

----------

